# Beat It with a Gameboy



## tinymonkeyt (May 3, 2010)

Ahh, okay, well I kind of just noticed the title may be a little bit misleading...

Butttt. I found this awesome video this dude made! He uses a Gameboy (or the sounds rather) to do a cover of Michael Jackson's Beat It... Pretty cool if you ask meee!


----------



## Demonbart (May 3, 2010)

I LOL'd, then I had a nerdgasm XD


----------



## BORTZ (May 3, 2010)

Awesome. I have very recently gotten into 8 bit somewhat.


----------



## Rydian (May 3, 2010)

It's obvious that was made using a tracker, not an actual gameboy.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 3, 2010)

Some sounds are obviously impossible to be produced by a Gameboy, so I don't believe the video. However, it's still a nice 8bit version of Beat It


----------



## Danny600kill (May 3, 2010)

I was beat with a Gameboy once, it really hurts, they were really big and heavy.......

Oh a song, yeh I knew that


----------



## Forstride (May 4, 2010)

From a nerd's point of view (Me), that's embarrassing.  He's using a Game Boy Color, and claims to be making music with it, but it's not whatever-bit (32?) the GBC is, but rather 8-bit.  I know it's supposed to be a joke, but he could've at least done it with an NES.  I've used LSDJ (A GB/C program that you use on the GB/C to make music...So basically a tracker), and it sounds nothing like this.

Again, I know it's a joke, so don't complain because I went too in-depth.


----------



## Rydian (May 4, 2010)

The gameboy color's processor is 8-bit, it's just a faster variant of the original game boy's.  As with the original, it uses four-channel sound (the fifth channel was never used IIRC).

It's retro 8-bit sound, but the video is a joke and he's not actually making the music, which is disappointing.


----------

